# DO YOU GUYS TAPE THE END OF YOUR GUN BARRELS ?



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

Just wonder if you snow predator hunters tape the end shut of your gun barrels ? last winter i looked down while hunting and seen my AR15 barrel plugged, started to tape it shut from then on. i dont think it hurts the performance of the shot ? your thoughts. marty


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have never done it but I am sure one of these days I am going to regret it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Nope. I dont get crud in my barrel.

Muzzle awarness.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i have at times when the snow is blowing. i have needed to a few times. a simple square of scotch tape pressed onto the end is enough. the air rushing ahead of the bullet clears it before the bullet ever gets there. a small balloon is reported to do the same. no impact shift. 
the need to keep snow out is more than most of us admit. think about it, you are in and out of your truck a dozen times a day (or more). any snow will melt and then that water in the bore refreezes when you sit on your next stand. i have seen barrels get a tiny ring bulge inside before. accuracy goes down the toilet after that. a guy in montana who removed problem coyotes for part of his living once complained about his 22-250 shooting poorly all of a sudden. this is back when i did stock work, so i pillar bedded the stock for him. i always gave a rifle a proper bore cleaning too. often times a portion of the accuracy loss was due to a dirty barrel. when i cleaned his, that ring was there. i asked him if he hunted during snow storms. he replied yes. a "take off" barrel from another gun was installed. accuracy was excellent afterward. i don't know how many barrels gunsmiths replace each year because of it, but it does happen.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

tape would work, guessing finger cots would work too.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Feb 2, 2009)

Buddy of mine went caribou hunting this last year and came back putting grey duct tape on his barrel when we went deer hunting. He says it was a trick his guide used, and swears by it now. And after I saw the film (video) of the hunting conditions he went through up there, I believe it's a good option. He came back with a very nice caribou, so it did'nt hurt his accuracy any.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I tape the end for two reasons, one I do not case my guns going in and out of a vehicle. Tape protects the crown and keeps stuff out since the barrel is sitting on the carpet in the truck. Also I like to tape the end to prevent snow dropping into the barrel I have had snow drop down when gun is on my back and lodge in the barrel. Tape gives me that protection without having to check it. Finger balloons work well also.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Done it for years with no adverse effect.Tape,balloons or even condoms work fine.
As or more critical than snow is brush or twigs-especially for deer tree stand hunters.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

duckp said:


> Done it for years with no adverse effect.Tape,balloons or even condoms work fine.
> As or more critical than snow is brush or twigs-especially for deer tree stand hunters.


i use my custom made condoms, they fit a sporter barrel great but not a bull barrel k:


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

duckp said:


> Done it for years with no adverse effect.Tape,balloons or even condoms work fine.
> As or more critical than snow is brush or twigs-especially for deer tree stand hunters.


Finally! Something I can use my condoms for! They sure as hell aren't being used for anything else. That would look ridiculous having a condom hanging on the end of your barrel. :rollin: I'm sure it works though.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I have used ballons which you can buy for very little money at the dollar store by the bag. It seems how ever every time I felt I need one there wouldn't be any to be found. I just started to tear off a hunk of cling wrap from the roll and with a rubber band place it over the end of the barrel. the cling wrap tears leaving the rubber band intact after the shot for the next bit of wrap.
I have never ever placed any thing over the barrel with out doing a range test to see if it changed the point of impact. Here in Michigan it isn't uncommon to get a really wet snow to the point you can squeeze water out of a snowball. With the woods being that dence it is almost impossiableto still hunt with out snow getting in the barrel if not covered.

Keep in mind this snow is in my yard so it is easy to get around with out any down you neck. But the woods isn't so open. gives you an idea though.




























 Al


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

papapete said:


> Something I can use my condoms for!


You still buy those things? I haven't bought any of those since college. :lol:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes,rolling balloons on a barrel is great practice for safe sex techniques.AND,you'd better 'roll' them on or its difficult to get them on.(I'm talking the balloons now.  )


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Not sure of this and it may just be 'Urban legend' stuff but with Yote breeding season coming on thought I'd mention it for what its worth.The word on the street is the french tickler model with prongs works better.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

do they come in xtra short  ?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Finger cots also work. Fallguy don't you have a couple of boxes of those left over from college?  Look at there they come in about 100 to a box, you'd be set.










I've also heard that the foam ear plugs work because they pop out of the barrel before the bullet reaches the muzzle. I know that seems a little contradictory from everything you were ever taught. But I guess it works, i'm still a skeptic and won't try it.

I have tried electrical tape and that works. just cut a round patch that fits your muzzle.

but best of all is just keep your muzzle out of the snow and dirt. muzzle awareness.

xdeano


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

papapete said:


> :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


Actually I probably never bought anything that resembles those since HS. Papapete you laugh but at least I needed some of those in HS. oke:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Right, you and Rosie. :rollin: slappin the :spam:

xdeano


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I would never stick those foam ear plugs in the barrel. I wouldbe afraid that since they will suck up moisture they would freeze in the barrel and be as bad as a snow blockage. 
Barrel awareness is easy in sissy weather or watching the game on TV. But hunting in snow or after a snow Like I posted pictures of above you will get snow in the barrel unless you jump out of the truck and set right there.

 Al


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I think we know about snow here in ND. Trees not so much. snowshoes and a lot of walking.

I'll agree I definitely wouldn't use the earplug trick during the winter, that would only be a summer time thing for rain. I do however stick an ear plug in the end of my barrel when I paint my stick.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes as was mentioned muzzle awareness is key but you can always take a spill on the snowshoes and then your SOL and might get snow in your barrel.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

anything is possible. Put it this way, I use to tape, now I don't. I'd be more worried about my optics getting snow, but i guess that's why i have caps for them. the rest i don't worry about.

xdeano


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

GOOD IDEAS. It does take more than barrel awarness. All it takes is one time and than you have a accident. None of us are perfect. marty


----------

